# D-Link DWL-G122 ver. E1 Howto

## enaut

Hey Guys,

since I had a lot of trouble with my WIFI (D-Link DWL-G122 ver. E1) I'll post a small tutorial:

First of all the kernel: enable all of the following options.

```
[*] Enable loadable module support  --->

[*] Networking support  --->

  -*-   Wireless  --->

    <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

    [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

    [*]   Wireless extensions sysfs files

    <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[*] Device Drivers  --->

  [*] Network device support  --->

    [*]   Wireless LAN  --->

    #Disable Ralink here

      < >   Ralink driver support  --->

  [*] Staging drivers  --->

    <M>     Ralink 2870/3070 wireless support
```

I guess a lot more  but this is what I had to change  :Smile: 

Next download the driver from ralink http://www.ralinktech.com/ (Software -> Linux). The one I used is RT8070/RT3070USB(RT307x) ––– hint name x and mail x is enough  :Wink: 

extract it using your favorite extractor example:

```
tar -xjf DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604.tar.bz2
```

Next thing I had was that I use kernel 2.6.36 which is not really compatible with this Version. so I had to change a few things: here are some patches http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/1960947

Since this is my first try to write a patch you might be better of doing it yourself  :Smile: :

so in the file os/linux/rt_usb_util.c just replace usb_buffer_alloc with usb_alloc_coherent and usb_buffer_free with usb_free_coherent.

In addition to that I fixed a warning by replacing if(!erq->flags & IW_ENCODE_MODE) with if(!erq->flags && IW_ENCODE_MODE) in os/linux/sta_ioctl.c

Now the code should compile just fine using make and you can install it using make install

after that you have to copy the firmware file to /lib/firmware

```
cp common/rt3070.bin /lib/firmware/rt3070.bin
```

now restart and it might work  :Smile: 

best enaut

PS: feel free to ask if anything is wrong or not complete

----------

## cmptrgy412

Great guide.

It was the only one that I could find that actually worked.  Only difference is I downloaded the firmware from http://www.ralink.com.tw/support.php?s=2.

Choose the Firmware RT28XX/RT30XX USB series (RT2870/RT2770/RT3572/RT3070)

Rename the rt2870.bin to rt3070.bin and it works.  

 :Very Happy: 

Thanks..

----------

